# Found a good vet book on rodents.



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Thought I might show this book to people called "Diseases of Small Domestic Rodents":

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

It's a great book on diseases and treatment of small animals -helps you diagnose and treat them without having to run to a vet (it gives you all the information on the drugs etc that they use.) it also gives you a good guide on care and feed. perfect for beginners and experienced keepers  ( I have just got a copy and found it very interesting.)

Of course some of the treatments you need a vet to prescribe to you, but at least you can show them the mice, tell them what they have and what you want to treat it with. (I plan to do this with my local vet if needed in the future as they don't have a clue how to treat mice :roll: )

It's normaly £35-£40 so what it's going for on that ebay auction isn't half bad :lol:


----------



## Jobie1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm just looking through old posts and this looks like a good book to have in the mousery just in case  better to be prepared!thanks


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Goggle the book title and you'll find a PDF of the book  
Its been sooo useful so far for all my rodent troubles.


----------

